# Autres langages > Autres langages > VHDL >  Xilinx ISE 7.1i : erreur de synthse

## foufouta

Salut,

j'ai entrain de programmer un projet en VHDL en utilisant Xilinx ISE 7.1i. 
A l'tape de synthse , j'ai rencontr quelque problmes.
Voila un bout de code :



```

```


A la  premire erreur:le synthtiseur me dit " Line 170. * can not have such operands in this context."  , mme si j'ai essay de modifier le type integer  de  "COLS" au bit_vector
 (constant COLS: bit_vector(6 downto 0):="1010000" ; ) ::(: , j'ai obtenu la meme erreur  ::(:   ::(:  

Au deuxime erreur :"Line 171. Wrong index type for ram."
J'ai voulu  convertir le type de variable "raddr" en un entier 


```
 raddr  := (vcount sll 4) * std_logic_vector(UNSIGNED(COLS)) +(hcount sll 3);
```

mais j'ai obtenu l'erreur


> "The expression can not be converted to type UNSIGNED"


 et je ne sais pas si  cette mthode de convertion est fausse ou pas ?????

Svp aidez moi car depuis deux jours j'arrive plus  avancer. ::pleure:: 

merci d'avance .

----------

